# Do over



## Dorythebirb (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a parakeet named Dory and I've basically spoiled him for the past year. I let him do whatever he wants whenever he wants. I left his cage Door always open gave him millet when I probably shouldn't of just because I knew he likes it. But any time I try to do anything with him not food related he will fly away from me, scutter away, or even try to bite me. I got him in his cage and I want to do a do over with him so what should I do to get him to bond with me?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Be sure to read all the articles and stickies including those in the taming and bonding section. Dory should always be supervised when he is out of his cage.


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

You should go back to square one
Still give him out of cage time, but use the millet as a training treat instead of giving him it whenever he wants 
Start by sitting outside his cage and just reading out loud or doing daily activities, overall getting him used to your presence so he won't run immediately when he see's you. 

Then you can go further, try to get him to step up to your finger while you hold the millet farther than your finger. Keep doing this until he's comfortable with it, always offer the millet until he can step up without the reward. Also show him that your hands are safe, make your hands the best place to be! Then after this you can move on to bigger steps
I kind of listed very briefly, more information is on the taming threads


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm glad you realise that you could be doing things differently with Dory. It's true that you're going to have to start from square one. However, with work and patience, Dory will stop having the run of the house and will learn to trust you. 

Giving him controlled out of cage time is the first step to helping him get used to his new lifestyle. He will protest, at first, but it's important not to give into his begging and only let him out at scheduled times.

Be sure to read through all the budgie articles and "stickies", especially those on taming and bonding, to begin the process with your little one and to ensure you're up to date on all you need to know to help your budgies raise this clutch successfully. You should also check out the many other resources on the forums to stay up to date on the best budgie care!

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Best of luck! 

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

